# I don't know if I can do this



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2012)

I had everY intention of losing weight last year.  However I ended the year at the same weight that I started the year.  Even worse I've put on six pounds since the beginning of the year so I am now the largest I've ever been.  14 st 6lbs is far too much weight for someone who is only 5ft.  I've looked at Weight Watchers but the food seems so little I can't fill on "free" high fibre foods because of the gastroparesis.  I just need to focus on having determination


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,
Change your title to, I can do this.  (((hugs)))

You don't need to go to weight loss groups because we are all here to help you.
How about doing a food diary and letting others see what you are eating so that we can give suggestions?
Join the WLG and get support from others who thought it was impossible and are now doing well.
Have you read the Junk Food Trap?  I did post this earlier somewhere.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/nourish/201201/how-avoid-the-junk-food-trap
It may be that you are an emotional eater and rely on food for comfort.  We are all guilty of this at times but when it becomes a habit then the weight piles on.  Try and pinpoint what your triggers are and change how you react to them.

All this is easy for me to say as I don't have a weight problem but I have helped others at times.
I am sure others will be along with suggestions and words of encouragement.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Cherrypie you're right I should change the title to "I can do this"

I think that there are six main reasons why I've put on weight

1) comfort/stress eating - especially when I'm very busy with work or trying to writer a paper or assignment or when I'm feeling fed up

2) getting pangs of hunger that are caused by my tummy medication leading to my tummy being suddenly empty (my consultant showed great understanding about this as a problem) - but I can't deal with them with fruit etc because I have to avoid high fibre food because of the gastroparesis.  I hate drinking water but do drink lots of Diet Coke to keep me occupied away from food

3) Glasses of wine when I'm tired in the evening - shared with my partner who doesn't want to give up wine and knows that I enjoy it - and I don't want to give it up because I don't eat snacks or anything else in the evening apart from my dinner.  But we do have a tendency to drink it like water in the evenings

4) Lack of exercise that has got worse and worse since the hip pain/stiffness

5) Big food portion sizes when I'm hungry in the evenings - my partner offers to serve me a small portion but nine times out of ten I'm tired and hungry and want a bigger portion

6) Nice food lying around the house - I do buy these for my OH who is skinny and does so much more for me that I can't stop him having the snacks that he loves - although they shut away in drawers and cupboards

7) I used to be a higher fler who couldn't sit sitll but since all of the things that haven't to me in recent times I've become, relatively speaking, lazy when it comes to physical things - and I don't being like that

I rarely eat cake and I'm not a great fan of chocolates either.  But unless I keep to something strict, like WeightWatchers, I don't seem to shift an ounce.  Any suggestions would be greatfully appreciated


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay Amanda - take a big deep breath and exhale slowly!

First of all I think you may be looking at the weight loss as a massive mountain to climb, so lets break it down a bit.

You shouldn't make massive changes to your life as you already have a fair bit to contend with.

However, I do believe you would benefit from making small changes. Make one small change one week and the next week ask yourself if you are able to make another.

I understand the wine issue - but tell yourself wine is full of sugar and calories. Don't tell yourself you can't have it but how about this suggestion for a first change - when your hubby opens the bottle, why not run yourself a really luxurious bath and go and have a soak (it will do your hip good too) and then you could perhaps just join him for one glass maybe?

You probably could do with increasing exercise - but I know it isn't easy. What about swimming - even if you can't swim there are aqua aerobic classes in shallow water?

With regards to your meal sizes, how about changing the layout of your plate - ie still have a big plate but make the biggest portion on your plate the healthiest?  Or try a medium portion to start with and gradually move to a small plate?

The biggest thing I have come to learn with weight loss (and its took me over 20 years) is to not stress about it.

Finally I think you definitely should keep a food diary and start off eating what you would normally eat and see how many calories you are actually having. I think you should have 1500 approx to lose weight. Look at your diary and if you are eating more than this then you could have your answer. So why not gradually see what changes you could make (maybe a low fat sauce instead of a high fat) to see if you can reduce your calories.

I don't  have a definite solution Amanda and these are just my thoughts - but I do hope they help a little.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Lucy they are really good suggestions. You are so right that I need to take a deep breath - after I stood on the scales today I nearly burst into tears.  I have to confess that I probably drink more than 3 small glasses of wine each night -  although it may not seem a big change to others for me it would be a big challenge to reduce this to an average of 2 small glasses a night - so that is my goal for the next week - to average no more than 2 small glasses of wine a day

I have the weightwatchers online food tracker so I will use that over the next week to track everything that I eat or anything that I drink that has calories.

I usually tend to be good at losing weight for the first two or three weeks of a "diet" but then I get bored and go back to bad habits - it's the changing these bad habits that I have to deal with


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,
Have a read through this and you will see the calorific content of wine.  It may help you to realise that it is not only food that adds weight.

A person needs to consume 500 calories extra a day than they burn off for a week to put on between one or two pounds a week.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-stone-of-fat-a-year-says-campaign-group.html

If you do go to Weight Watchers then how will that help you to stop comfort eating, especially as you know where all the treats are "hidden?"

There is also a school of thought that the sweeteners in Diet Coke act the same as sugar and make you crave more food.  Jazz the water up with some ice and lemon slices as it does look more inviting than just a plain glass of water.

You could accept the smaller portion you are offered and wait 20 minutes before deciding you need seconds.  It takes 20 minutes for the brain to register that you have eaten sufficient.

If you can tolerate soup, this is more filling.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8068733.stm

Hope this helps.

Maisie.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 31, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I usually tend to be good at losing weight for the first two or three weeks of a "diet" but then I get bored and go back to bad habits - it's the changing these bad habits that I have to deal with



This could possibly suggest in your first few weeks you are being too rigid or 'too good' with your diet and then you hit starvation or boredom stage. I have been guilty of this a lot over the years. I can easily if I really want to lose 1 stone in 3 weeks, but can also guarantee by week 5 most of it would have gone back on.

This is why I wouldn't do anything drastic - just small changes. I am trying for 2lbs a week at the moment (on average). Why not try for 1lb per week (on average). By the end of the year that would be 52lbs!!!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for this Maisie.  I know that wine has so many calories it's just that it is so nice at the end of the day - but hopefully averaging two glasses a day will help me to cut the calories from this.

I'm a hopeless case with Diet Coke - have tried many times to stop having it but have always given in - I really don't like water, and hate tea and coffee so it is the only calorie free drink that I have 

Weightwatchers should help me (I hope) because I have it online so I can just pick up my Ipad and type in when I've eaten something - including when I've comfort eaten.  Even if it means that I've eaten more points (calories) than I should for the day at least it's a record of where I've gone wrong.  I also use it to plan out my meals and points for the day - plus I get bonus points for walking my dog or doing other exercise.  So today I've planned to have:
1 Activia yoghurt
2 tuc biscuits with two cheese triangles
1 Activita yoghurt in the afternoon
3 faggots, three potato croquettes and 3 tablespoons of peas
2 glasses of wine
That's all of my points (including some bonus points) used up for the day.  But on Thursday, when I walk Susie, I will get 6 exercise points for walking her

Unfortunately/fortunately the gastroparesis means that my tummy becomes full very quickly when I've eaten - it can take me 12 hours plus to digest my evening meal - but then, dependent upon when I've had the tablets, it can become very empty very quickly - this usually happens during the day -e.g. in the morning I tend to still feel full and nauseous from the evening meal and have to force myself to eat the yoghurt and drink the fruit smoothie - that is the most I can manage before 12 - but then when the 8am plus 12pm tablets have kicked in at some (varied) point my stomach becomes compeltely empty.  It's all good fun.  I'm also going to play around with my medications to see if it is possible for me to cut down one of them without being sick - please wish me luck with that


----------



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> This could possibly suggest in your first few weeks you are being too rigid or 'too good' with your diet and then you hit starvation or boredom stage. I have been guilty of this a lot over the years. I can easily if I really want to lose 1 stone in 3 weeks, but can also guarantee by week 5 most of it would have gone back on.
> 
> This is why I wouldn't do anything drastic - just small changes. I am trying for 2lbs a week at the moment (on average). Why not try for 1lb per week (on average). By the end of the year that would be 52lbs!!!



Hi Lucy - it's not the too strict it's the bored bit - I get bored with measuring everything!  I'm guessing (hoping) that I will lose a few pounds in the next two weeks and will then be happy with a steady weight loss of 1lb per week on average - if I could do that for a year I would be soooooo happy!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2012)

Day 1 successfully completed and I kept to my WW points I stopped one of my tummy medicines to see if I could prevent the suddent tummy emptying but that has left me feel nauseious and not too great so I need to go back onto that medication - but I may try to cut it down from 4 to 3 doses.  Today's WW points counted menu plan
Breakfast
Innocent fruit smoothie and activia yoghurt

Lunch 
4 Tuc biscuits 
2 cheese spreads

Snack
1 activia yoghurt

Dinner
6oz Chilli con carne
2 oz rice
1 oz grated cheddar
3 tablespoons sour cream (I prefer this to creme fraiche)

Treat 
2 small glasses wine
I also have another three points available for other treats if I want to use the points


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Day 1 successfully completed and I kept to my WW points I stopped one of my tummy medicines to see if I could prevent the suddent tummy emptying but that has left me feel nauseious and not too great so I need to go back onto that medication - but I may try to cut it down from 4 to 3 doses.  Today's WW points counted menu plan
> Breakfast
> Innocent fruit smoothie and activia yoghurt
> 
> ...



Well done Amanda - you know you can do it - little steps.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you Lucy.  I hope that you keep to your plan today


----------



## AJLang (Feb 2, 2012)

Day two successful!  I had a packet of Frazzles last night but i had enough points for them I also managed to walk Susie for one hour thirty minutes today

Today's eating plan
Breakfast
Three Cornish wafers with one teaspoon peanut butter

Lunch
Four tuc biscuits
Two cheese spread triangles

Snack
One Activia yoghurt
Dinner 
five fish fingers
15 olives
2oz feta cheese
2 glasses of wine
Plus I have seven spare points - if I don't use them today I lose them because it is the end of my WW week.  Each new week starts on a Friday when I weigh in


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2012)

Well done Amanda! Keep it up!


----------



## JaseyJas (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi there AJLand and Cherrypie, 

I have been reading your thread and discussion with great interest. As a 40 year old overwieight man who has been recently diagnosed with T2 I am desperately trying to lose weight and also going through a lot of the same issues especially the boredom etc.

I started off at 102KG on 7th Nov last year and have now got down to 92KG, I am a bit worried that I may have been losing this a bit too quick, what do you two think? I am so worried that I will pile it all back on quickly if I eat anything bad. 

My wife and I had a huge argument this morning as she has invited friends around this evening for a takeaway and I said I wasn't too keen, she called me a matyr and a slave to the diet. Does anyone else have arguments with their loved ones over their diet? 

I am feeling very low today as it is our wedding anniversary and I feel guilty for fighting about my stupid diet and diabetes....


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi JaseyJas - I hope you don't mind me replying too.

I think as you have lost so much weight - you should first give yourself a pat on the back - second - tell yourself that you are not going to put it back on.

Now take a deep breath. I can understand how your wife feels if she has gone to the bother of having friends around to celebrate your anniversary - how lovely. Maybe she didn't think too much when suggesting a take away - but maybe she thinks you deserve a treat after your loss?  

I would say allow yourself a little treat tonight - enjoy it but eat healthy still if you want to - less rice e.g?  Enjoy a glass or two of vino and enjoy your wifes company.

Then tomorrow you can get straight back on it - and you won't pile the weight back on - why not start with a little extra exercise in the  morning -even if just a good brisk walk to burn off tonights calories.

I think if you stay too rigid on your diet for too long you could end up getting bored and piling it back on again when you cant keep to it - so I would say allow yourself a night off and then straight back on it.

I hope this helps.



Amanda - sorry for the hijack - and hope today is good for you too. I am back on it again and haven't damaged my target at all -so feeling okay again.


----------



## JaseyJas (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Lucy I think thats good advice and I will defintely try and have some fun! You are right I can always do some extra excercise to make up tomorrow...cheers JaseyJas


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 3, 2012)

..ooh and Happy Anniversary too.

Also why not join in with the WLG?  You just post your weight loss each week and it gets added to the total loss. If you put weight on you can still join in the posts but just don't post a loss again until you are back to below your lowest weight already posted.

It might help you stay on track?


----------



## AJLang (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi JaseyJas I completely agree with Lucy.  Enjoy your anniversary and do a little more exercise tomorrow.  You have done fantastically with the weight that you have lost so far.  A treat is deserved as long as you get back on track tomorrow.

Lucy you havent I hijacked my thread at all.  I'm really, really pleased that you are back on target. I'm still doing well.  Kept to my WW points yesterday.......had some extra wine but finished the day with six points that I didn't use. Not counting points as rigidly this weekend because my mum is here tomorrow and Sunday.  But today's plan is

Breakfast
One Activia yoghurt

Lunch
3 Cornish wafers with one teaspoon of peanut butter

snack
1 Activia yoghurt
Dinner 
Point counted portion of pasta carbonara
2 glasses of wine

I walked Susie for 1.5 hours yesterday and today I walked her for an hour


----------



## JaseyJas (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks very much, hope you have a nice weekend with your mum!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 4, 2012)

Yippee I kept to my WW points yesterday as well!  This weekend will be more challenging......couldn't walk Susie this morning because I needed the time to do some work(which I need to get back to in a minute). I'm making an antipasti spread for us and mum tonight with lots food to tempt me plus we are going out for a meal tomorrow - I'm not sure how much self discipline I will have but will try hard to not eat hardly anything before this evening (i.e. 1 yoghurt, 3 cornish wafers and 1 teaspoon of peanut butter) and will do the same tomorrow.  I hope that everyone has a great weekend........we're also going for another look at the house that we've just made an offer on - it's all very exciting (and scary!)


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well done Amanda - hope the weekend isn't too bad.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh dear it's all gone pear shaped..........had a fantastic weekend but too much food and definitely too much alcohol - lots of champagne to celebrate buying the new house plus lots of wine and two shots of Limoncello.  Had delicious meals..........Monday I wasn't too bad but Tuesday I didn't keep to my points. I was good during the day but not so good in the evening.  Wednesdday......well I was good during the day but then had Chinese and every day since Monday I've slipped back into 3 glasses of wine a night......I'm feeling so hungry when I'm good during the day.  Will try to get back onto my WW points today


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Oh dear it's all gone pear shaped..........had a fantastic weekend but too much food and definitely too much alcohol - lots of champagne to celebrate buying the new house plus lots of wine and two shots of Limoncello.  Had delicious meals..........Monday I wasn't too bad but Tuesday I didn't keep to my points. I was good during the day but not so good in the evening.  Wednesdday......well I was good during the day but then had Chinese and every day since Monday I've slipped back into 3 glasses of wine a night......I'm feeling so hungry when I'm good during the day.  Will try to get back onto my WW points today



You can do it Amanda! It's hard to be a saint all the time and sometimes one thing leads to another, but I think the more often you keep trying, the shorter those lapses will last so get back on the wagon and keep trying!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Alan.  you're very inspiring


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I haven't updated this because I have failed.  Haven't counted my WW points since my last post on this thread.  Have even been eating chocolate biscuits in lieu of breakfast when I'm working at home.  Have just weighed myself and have put on weight..   Have started counting points again today.  have also walked Susie but it was a struggle because of my hip.  But I am trying. Want to lose 7lbs before my hospital appointment on March 20th.  Will have a proper weigh in when I get up tomorrow morning.  I weigh at least 1stone several pounds more than I did when I lost weight this time last year.

PLEASE CAN A MODERATOR change the heading of my thread to I can do this.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2012)

I have now thrown away the remaining Christmas biscuits.  I have also planned all of my meals, snacks, exercise and wineOnto the weightwatchers app for the next three weeks.  Now I've just got to keep to it


----------



## Casper (Mar 3, 2012)

Just read this post - yes, you can do it. I cut my portion sizes down, and stopped going for seconds when I wasn't hungry, and over a year I have slowly shed 2 stone. Slowly was key for me, and not punishing myself if I had a bad day. Alcohol - yes please! Wine in the evening, possibly similar to yourself, as it is a habit, and one I have cut down on a little. 
It isn't a quick fix, and we do need enjoyment in life, but, please, don't give up, you can do it.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Casper.  Day 1 was successful.  I kept to my points and that included a treat of two glasses of champagne. Today's plan includes a 50 minute Susie walk at her favourite place followed by a bagel with smoked salmon and soft cheese.  Dinner will be roast gammon, cauliflower cheese and stir fried vegetables.  My treats will be an Aero chocolate mousse, two glasses of wine and 16 olives


----------



## Katieb (Mar 4, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Casper.  Day 1 was successful.  I kept to my points and that included a treat of two glasses of champagne. Today's plan includes a 50 minute Susie walk at her favourite place followed by a bagel with smoked salmon and soft cheese.  Dinner will be roast gammon, cauliflower cheese and stir fried vegetables.  My treats will be an Aero chocolate mousse, two glasses of wine and 16 olives



You're doing brilliantly Amanda! Your meals sound lovely today (am coming round to yours to eat!). Looking back at where you started with this thread, you have made great progress, so you should be really proud! As one who has virtually stood still for the last few weeks with weight loss, you are motivating me! Thank you! Katiex


----------



## AJLang (Mar 4, 2012)

Katie thank you for your lovely message.  I hope that your wight loss starts again very soon x. At least I'm lucky at this stage because I have so much weight to lose I know that if I keep to my points the pounds will start to disappear.....but this time I need to have staying power to keep the weight loss going.
The really good news is that for the past 24 hours I haven't had any erythromycin (which I have for my gastroparesis) but I still feel well.  I hope this continues because erythromycin cause uncontrollable major hunger pangs.


----------



## Katieb (Mar 4, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Katie thank you for your lovely message.  I hope that your wight loss starts again very soon x. At least I'm lucky at this stage because I have so much weight to lose I know that if I keep to my points the pounds will start to disappear.....but this time I need to have staying power to keep the weight loss going.
> The really good news is that for the past 24 hours I haven't had any erythromycin (which I have for my gastroparesis) but I still feel well.  I hope this continues because erythromycin cause uncontrollable major hunger pangs.



You're welcome Amanda. My pleasure (x) and thanks for the encouragement! Keep going cos you're doing brilliantly! {{{}}} Katiexx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't feel very well yesterday but I kept to my points

Today's menu

Fruit smoothie and yoghurt

8 stilton biscuits, 16 olives and a yoghurt

Chocolate mousse and sugar free jelly

Chicken chausseur and petits pois with pancetta

Two glasses of wine


----------



## AJLang (Mar 6, 2012)

felt ill yesterday so had no diiculty in keeping to my points.  Have lost three pounds in two days which seems rather a lot.  Going to try to eat regularly today but keep to my points. This is my plan, subject to how my tummy feels


----------



## Casper (Mar 6, 2012)

So far, so good
Hope you feel better today, just eat regular small portions and lots of liquids - not always wine


----------



## AJLang (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you Casper.  I promise no wine during the day  Think I now know why I may not have been feeling well.  I stopped one of my gastroparesis drugs for 24 hours at the weekend (because it makes me very hungry) but now think that may have triggered me not being well.  Still feeling queasy but definitely not as bad as yesterday.

A friend suggested WW wine but another friend said that it tastes awful - I may have a tasting session with it at the weekend.


----------



## Casper (Mar 6, 2012)

A friend suggested WW wine but another friend said that it tastes awful - I may have a tasting session with it at the weekend.

Would WW wine be similar to diabetic chocolate? Pretending to be as good as, but failing miserably?  Maybe dilute proper wine with mineral water/sparkling water? Alternate wine with glass of water, or if having wine with dinner, as we like to do, put a carafe of iced water and glasses on the table as well, like a restaurant I usually end up drinking as much water as wine when we do that!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 6, 2012)

Good suggestion Casper, thank you  I don't like plain water but have just ordered several bottles of sparkling flavoured water from Tesco so that I can enjoy that in the evenings.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 7, 2012)

All I can say today is that a poorly tummy makes it easy to keep to WW points


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2012)

AJLang said:


> All I can say today is that a poorly tummy makes it easy to keep to WW points



But I doubt they'll be using that as their next sales pitch! 

I hope you are feeling well enough to have to keep a check on your appetite by tomorrow Amanda


----------



## AJLang (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Alan - have needed to use my self discipline today  Diet not very healthy but I've managed a slice of toast for breakfast, a slice of toast for lunch and a mid-afternoon choc ice


----------



## AJLang (Mar 10, 2012)

I've lost five pounds in the last week so now weigh 14 st 1lb


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2012)

just had a "I want to raid the fridge because I'm starving" episode.  Have tried to offset it with a packet of lunchables - hopefully enough to stave off the cravings whilst keeping to my WW points allowance.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 12, 2012)

Horrible horrible hypo at 1am - loads of lucozade, jelly babies and choc ice - not good but I refuse to let it put me off my WW points


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2012)

Haven't posted much for the last few days but pleased to say that I've now managed two weeks of keeping to my Weight watchers points, despite lots of Hypnos, so I'm very pleased


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Haven't posted much for the last few days but pleased to say that I've now managed two weeks of keeping to my Weight watchers points, despite lots of Hypnos, so I'm very pleased



Well done Amanda


----------



## keith97 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't have your full history or background, so these are just some thoughts.

- to avoid working out what calories you're eating, remember that it takes roughly 15 cals to maintain a pound of body weight. So at 14 st 1, you've historically been taking in 15 X 197 = 2955 _approximately_

- what is your hip pain/trouble ? Is it being dealt with ? If it can be, it'll be much easier if you can get exercising and not have to worry so much about calories going in. In the meantime can you find anything do-able sitting down ? Bike, exercise-bike, rowing machine ? Or make a start at weightlifting - I'm not talking bodybuilding, just start from bicep curls with 2kg weights and move on... (Muscle mass is good as a glucose sponge.)

Remember you don't have to lose the weight this week or this month, so nor can you fail this week or this month - concentrate on going in the right direction for the rest of the year. Even when you've reached target weight, you've still got to be eating properly to keep it stable, so consider that you should be moving towards a set of foods that you can stick with forever...

You can do this, bit by bit, so dig in and good luck.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Alan and Keith.  Well the good news is that my hip pain seems to have virtually disappeared - the only reason I can think is because I lost those pounds the week before last.  The lack of pain has meant that I've had five really good Susie walks in the last week which has been brilliant.  The strange news - but I'm not despondent - is that despite keeping to my Weightwatchers points last week I put on two pounds - I don't know why because I was very strict in checking absolutely everything I ate and drank and did not cheat on the points at all.  I could understand not losing weight but putting it on has completely flummoxed me - I'm going to be positive and think that it is water retention and I've convinced myself that the scales will be give me a lovely surprise in the new few days. I weighed myself int he morning but  I was then naughty last night and went out for dinner - two large glasses of wine and very lovely food - it was delicious and I don't feel guilty.  I'm definitely back onto my WW points today


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

I put on weight after the half marathon last week, so sometimes there's no explaining these things! I've now lost it again!  Great to hear that the hip pain is mostly gone, and that Susie got some great walks (she emailed me to say how brilliant it was )


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 17, 2012)

_Going well as can be expected there Amanda and am sending well wishing hugs your way. Keep on trucking there hun_


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2012)

[(she emailed me to say how brilliant it was )[/QUOTE]

she's a liitle terror for using the computer when I'm not looking


----------



## AJLang (Mar 19, 2012)

Not doing too well with the dieting for the past two days have exceeded my points allowance quite a bit and keep feeling hungry! trying to be good but not being very successful


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 20, 2012)

_Is there no chance you can bulk out your food with some more salad or veg at all Amanda?_


----------

